# BNBF British finals



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone know the results from this show yesterday BNBF take months to update there site


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Does anyone know the results from this show yesterday BNBF take months to update there site


All i know is my friend Mark was in the pro class which he won and some guy called chris come second

- - - Updated - - -

figure classs a girl called rachel came 3rd i think it was


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

BNBF Britain Results

Over 70

1st Eric Dowey

2nd Ted Clifton

3rd Roger Thomas

Over 60

1st Patrick Duffey

2nd Jeff Lunn

3rd Atholl Brechin

4th Jon Hodgson

5th David Brice

6th Jim Bennie

Over 50

1st Dave O'Byrne

2nd Rick Waters

3rd Denton Wilson

4th Nick Short

5th George Kerr

6th Bogdan Zaniewski

Over 40

1st Mark Houghton

2nd Henry Elsom

3rd Brian Stotter

4th Gareth Couldrey

5th Pete Sampson

6th James Clacher

Teens

1st Ellis Vine

2nd Gabriel Tun

3rd Patrick Owen

4th Kieren Billen

5th Sam Swann

6th Seb Ward Smith

Novice light

1st Roy Wilson

2nd Greg Elliot

3rd Joe Baker

4th Byron Rodriques

5th Chris Richards

6th William Clark

Novice Heavy

1st Lyubimir Karipov

2nd Mark Waterfall

3rd David Bilantz

4th Dean Pounder

5th Tom Clugston

6th Stephan Hazel

7th Gary Lang

Masters figure

1st Jo peruzza

2nd Angela Wilkinson

3rd Elaine Coulam

4th Tracy Austin

5th Clara Mosha

6th Kelly McCourt

Figure

1st Julia Hubbard

2nd Kerri Stewart

3rd Penny Beaumont

4th Emma Sills

5th Emma Grzona

6th Sammie Rees

Juniors

1st Nathan Williams

2nd Stephan Anglo

3rd Luke Porter

4th Matt Dopson

5th Michael Perrin

6th Dan Watkins

Mens Lightweight

1st Plamen Handrov

2nd JP Malabar

3rd Darren Loxton

4th Sam Dew

5th Steven Dennett

Mens Middleweight

1st Andrew Chapell

2nd Shane Raymond

3rd Ben Guest

4th David Penman

5th Ali Stewart

Mens Heavyweight

1st Sotonye Dukubo

2nd Gordon Adams

3rd Nigel St Lewis

4th Ken Mudoola

5th Will Uelese

Miss Physique (bodybuilding)

1st Mary Anderson

2nd Kelly Freeman

3rd Eve Cook

4th Sarah McKenzie

5th Gabriella La Delfa

Best presentation

Female - Penny Beaumont

Male - Sotonye Dukobu

Best Wheels - Mary Anderson

DFAC Figure Pro - Jo Peruzza

DFAC Masters Pro - Mark Houghton

DFAC Womens Pro - Mary Anderson

Overall Winner new DFAC Pro Nathan Williams


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Dawn said:


> BNBF Britain Results
> 
> Over 70
> 
> ...


Well done to Ben Guest he's a friend of mine too, fantastic physyque and condition.

Here's a pic of Mark as well


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Well done to Kerri Stewart from our gym for getting a second and Andy Chappell looked good at the Scottish so not surprised to see him get a 1st, well done both


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

RS86 said:


> Well done to Kerri Stewart from our gym for getting a second and Andy Chappell looked good at the Scottish so not surprised to see him get a 1st, well done both


My mate Shane Raymond came second to him. I think he was robbed


----------

